# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si mund të humbasim peshë pa dëmtuar veten

## ChuChu

kush me thote pse shendoshemi dhe si mund ta ndalojme shendetin e tepert

----------


## Prototype

fillo te hash ushqime low fat me pak kalori dhe fruta per nje jave do humbesh nja 5 a 6 pound kam fakte per kete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DINA

E para sic thote dhe shprehja "gjella me kripe e kripa me karar" ashtu dhe puna e oreksit. Se dyti te levizesh dhe jo te rrish. Se treti provo te biesh ne dashuri nga ato qe te tresin dhjamin.

----------


## s0ni

Si mund te dobesohemi?

Ha c'fare te duash dhe te pelqen vetem ne darke mos ha shume sepse trupi eshte gati per gjume dhe nuk  jo pune.  Per dreke mbushe barkun plot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Po doni te besoheni hani me pak si sasi dhe me mire si cilesi, pra duhet ti zgjidhni gjerat qe hani. Por kjo vetem nuk mjafton, duhet qe te beni edhe vrap rregullisht te pakten 3 here ne jave per 20 minuta.

----------


## Asteroid

Njeriu shendoshet sepse gjate dites merr nje sasi te tepruar kalorish ne krahasim me sasine qe i nevojitet trupit. Dalengadale kjo sasi e tepruar kalorish asimilohet nga organizmi dhe behet shendet. Per te harxhuar kalorite,ne duhet te merremi me sport (not,aerobi,vrap etj.) dhe mos te bejme nje jete sedentare. Persa i perket ushqimit duhen evituar,pijet me gas,gjerat e skuqura,yndyrnat. Te moderohet konsumi i tepruar i brumerave,embelsirave,mishit ! Te perdoren sa me shume ushqimet e ziera,frutat,perimet,zarzavatet,peshku. Pini uje me shumice te pakten 3-4 litra ne dite !


*P.s. Kush ka nevoje per ndonje diete te me shkruaj ne privat !*

----------


## Fatmira

Kush me thote uji i gazuar a te shendosh? se une pij shume te tille

----------


## Asteroid

Ne shkrimin e meparshem kam thene:"Te evitohen pijet me gaz",edhe uji gazuar hyn ne kete kategori.Sipas studime te mia,ne 90% te njerezve pijet me gaz kane krijuar shendet te tepert.

----------


## Asteroid

DITA 1

*Mengjes:*

50 gr buke
25 gr domate
15 gr djathe
1/2 gote leng molle ose karote



*Dreke:*

80 gr makarona me salce
50 gr domate+sallate jeshile sa te duash
80 gr mish viçi ose pule te zier
40 gr buke
20 gr vaj ulliri



*Darke:*

1 veze te zier
50 gr domate+sallate jeshile
40 gr buke
20 gr vaj ulliri
100 gr fruta te ndryshme
_______________________
DITA 2

*Mengjes:*

I njejte me diten e pare



*Dreka:*

80 gr pilaf me kunguj te zjer
50 gr domate+sallate jeshile
80 gr peshk te zier ose ne zgare ose ne tave
40 gr buke
20 gr vaj ulliri



*Darke:*

50 gr djathe
50 gr domate+sallate jeshile
40 gr buke
20 gr vaj ulliri
100 gr fruta
_______________________
DITA 3

*Mengjes:*
si heret e tjera


*Dreka:*

80 gr makarona pa salce
80 gr mish (lloji i mishit si tu pelqeje) te zier
sallate jeshile
40 gr buke
20 gr vaj ulliri
100 gr fruta



*Darka:*

50 gr proshute
sallate jeshile
40 gr buke
20 gr vaj ulliri
50 gr fruta

***Qe dieta mos te behet e merzitshme,mund te perdorni dhe keto ushqimet e tjera (duke respektuar gramaturat):

Pilaf me salce,pa salce ose me djathe kaçkavall;
Supe me perime ose me makarona te vogla,ose supe peshku;
Patate te pjekura,te ziera ose pure;
Barbunja,bizele,speca,kunguj,patellxhane,te gjitha te ziera ose te pjekura ne furre
__________________________________________________

Shenim.Qe kjo diete te kete suksese duhet te keni parasysh keto rregulla:

1.Vaktet e ngrenies duhet te kene nje diference 6 oreshe nga njera-tjetra.
2.Te hani gjithmone ne orare te njejta (mengjesi,ora 7.30 ose 8;dreka ora 13.30 ose 14;darka ora 19.30 ose 20)
3.Te pini uje me bollek (3-4 litra ne dite)

Verejtje.Kjo diete eshte e keshilluar per persona te cilet duan te bien 5-10 kg,per ata qe duan te humbasin me shume te drejtohen ne ndonje klinike.*

----------


## nyc_GURL

ha ushqime  qe nuk e teprojn shifren of 1200 kalori ne dite ose ca njerez kur skan se ca te bejn vetem han. Menyra me e thjesht eshte te hash fara se kan pak kalori edhe gjithashtu englendisesh me to. 
P.S. Patato chips etc  jan produkte qe  te shendoshin dhe sipas sdudimeve (sic e kam lexuar online) thone qe  jan shkaktuese te kancerit. 

bye hoped i helped

----------


## ChuChu

faleminderit te gjitheve per keshillat.ishin me te vertete te dobishme

----------


## honeysweety

Per tu futur ne diet, duhet ti vesh shum kushte vetes si psh. te shikosh e te zgjedehsse ca do te hash. Disa njeres mendojn se pa ngren do i ndihmojn te bien nga pesha. Ajo nuk eshte e vertet sepse trupi gjithmon kerkon ushqim edhe kur nje njeri e le turpin pa ngren per nje koh te gjat, dhe me pas nis te haje ai ushqim qe hyn ne trup pas nje kohe te gjat pangreneje i jep trupit shendet dyfish qe do te thot i shton pesh trupit dy her me teper se sa te hash normal. Gjithmon duhet ngren nga pak edhe shpesh edhe kurre te mos lihet trupi pa ngren. Nga kto fjal qe thash jan raste qe jo vetem mua me kan ndodhur por edhe me te afermit e mi.

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Ne kto kohe ka shume njerez qe e ndjejne veten mire me nje pjese te trupit por ankohen per pjese te tjera sidomos pjesen e  barkut dhe te stomakut.
Ne vecanti vajzat adoleshente, grate qe lindin edhe nuk e shkrijne dot me ate dhjam te tepert qe zuri vend gjate shtatzanise.
Forumista vajza/djem nqs dini na jepni opinionet tuaja per menyrat se si mund te dobsohemi vetem ne ate pjese te trupit. Nqs keni histori kur keni qene ne kte pozite kontributi juaj eshte gjithashtu i mirepritur.

----------


## K19

keshill nga  nje istruktor "nbbf"(natural body building federation by Claudio Tozzi). me larte pashe edhe dieta qe keshillonin 1700Kcal ne dite.desha te them qe 1700Kcal per nje mashkull do te ishte  nje vetvrasje (per nje mashkul mbi 68 kg)para ca ditesh mata perqindjen e dhjamit qe kame ne trup,ishte 11.5% dhe do te thote qe eshte nen normen.une peshoj 74kg dhe jame 1.78 i gjate.makina qe me mati dhjamin me dha dhe sasin e kalorive qe trupi im ka nevoj per te mbajtur ne forme.1* nje person ka nevoj mesatarisht(mesataeja leviz pak nga njeriu ne njeri)per 24.7Kcal(kilo kalori)per ç'do kile.po nga duhet ti marim keto kalori?dieta me e fundit qe bazohet ne studimet me te fundit te bera nga 
shkencetar ne boten e B.B2* thone se dieta 40/40/30 shte mese e perkryer.ç'far do te thote 40/40/30?numrat tregojne perqindjen e dhjamit,proteinave dhe sheqernave qe duhet te marim kur ham buke.dmth 40%dhjam,40%proteina dhe30%sheqerna.kjo djete qeuhet "zone"ose "zona"ne italisht.me siguri qe te gjith do te me viheni kundra,do thoni se gjith ai dhjam do t'ju shendosh  e keni pak sheqerna....a i keni par eskimezet ne televizor?sipash jush a munde ti konsiderjme nje popull i dhjamosur?mbani mend se dieta e nje eskimezi eshte e bazuar me peshk e mish.domethen kemi nje popull qe ha vetem ushqime  me shum dhjam dhe nuk shendoshet.u bindt qe te hash dhjam nuk shendoshesh?por beni kudes dhjami i peshkut dhe ai vegjetal jane "insaturi"dhe "poli insaturi"(nuk e njof perkthimin ne shqip kush e di le ta thoj"dy tipet e mesiperme munde ti fusim tek grupi i te mirve sepse nuk demtojne trupin tone.dhjamrat qe na demtojne quhen "saturi"(edhe kjo ne italisht) keta lloj dhjamrash depozitohen ne rruget e gjakut(kujdes femra celulite)dhe pengon qarkullimin e gjakut.kur ne hame dhamra (insaturi dhe poli insaturi) keta te fundit pastrojne rruget e gjakut nga djamrat e keq(saturi).se fundi dhjami eshte i rendesishem ne funksionet eqelizes sepse muret eqelizes ja formuar nga 2 shtresa dhjami te lidhura midis tyre.per proteinat  nuk me thote qe te shendoshin sepse proteinat formojne muskujt(actina/miozina) kurse per sheqernat kam nje surpriz.....kemi thene ne shkolle qe sheqernat jane te redesishem sepse trupi jone i perdor kudo.po a e dini se sheqernat te shendoshin me shume se dhjamrat?kohet e fundit ne itali ka dale nje crem kunder celulitit(mendoj qe quhet keshtu edhe ne shqipri)ky crem ka pasur shume sukses.a e dini ç'far ben ky krem? heq sheqernat ne zonen ku aplikohet(ku vihet cremi)sheqernat po qe se nuk perdoren menjeher trupi i magazinon duke i transformuar ne dhjam.ndersa po te hame me shum dhjam se sheqer nuk do te shendohemi.sheqeri shete i rendesishem per sisteminnervoz.rrit ndjeshmerin dhe trazmetimin e impulseve nervoze.kur hame buk nuk duhet te ham p.sh vetem makarona sepse pas buke niveli i insulines ne gjak do te ngrihet shume se kur ngrihet niveli i insulines trupi fillon te magazinoj sheqerin per te ulur nivelin e sheqerit ne gjak.dhe loja u be brenda 2 oredh do te jemi me disa gram me shume.te pish shume shume uj nuk me duket nje gje e mire,pse?I keni par rreklamat qe i behen ujt ne shishe (ketu ne itali shtenje uje qe quhet "panna"rreklama e thekson qe ai uje permban 0.007% sodio"Na")kur hame ushaime te kripura brenda ne qeliza ka jone "Na"qe kane mar ujne qe ishte i lire dhe trupi kanevoj per me dhume uje.me shum uje pijme me shum do te fryemi dhe do te shendoshemi. NJE nje person duhet te bej nga 30'-45' min aktivitet aerobik.20' e para trupi djeg sheqernat qe kemi ne muskuj (rreth 500-800g)dobesohemi pas 20'.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       1* per tu mbajtur ne forme do te thote te rishe shtrir dhe te mose kesh ftohte(kur kemi ftoht trupi harxhon kalori per t'na ngrohur.  2* per nje bodybuiler eshte shume e rendesishme qe ne kohen e garave te kete nje sasi sa me te vogel dhjami,disa atlet nje dite para garave shkojne edhe ne 4%dhjam kujtojme se poshte 2% vdes  me siguri do keni pyetje ,mund ti beni pa censur. pas disa ditesh do e ve tabelen me nje numer te madh ushqimesh sipa yndyrnave,sheqernave,proteinave dhe kalorive qekane.


NUK DI GJITHSHKA dhe NUK JAM SHKENCETAR.

----------


## Mina

Jo cdo gje qe sheh mund te hahet! Te jesh i shendoshe nuk do te thote te jesh i shendetshem! Tek femrat shendeti akumulohet ne vithe dhe bark sepse organizmi i saj peson crregullim! Ky crregullim konsiston ne akumulimin e estrogjenit (hormon i vezores), ne zonat seksuale dhe aty akumulohet duke zmadhuar qelizen dhjamore! Armiku numer 1 i shendetit eshte jetendenja! Aktiviteti fizik eshte gjeja me e domosdoshme per t`u ndier ne forme! Levizja eshte mekanizmi qe ruan forme fizike perfekte! Per te ruajtur ekuilibrin duhet: 
Te konsumosh ushqime te trajtuara ne zierje ose me avull! 
Te hash tre vakte rregullisht dhe pa e tepruar!
Te marresh proteinat e domosdoshme!
Te bllokosh burimet e yndyrnave, sidomos shtazore dhe sheqernave!
Te realizosh nje pertypje te mire te ushqimit, vecanerisht ne vaktin e drekes, d.m.th te mos hash per me shpejt se 20 minuta dhe kjo eshte e rendesishme sepse krijon probleme me tretjen dhe si pasoje nuk funksionon normalisht metabolizmi!
Vaktin e fundit ta kesh perfunduar para ores 20.00 te mbremjes!
Te konsumosh uje me bollek, rreth 3 litra ne dite!

----------


## Mina

Nga nje bisede, mesova se nje grua rreth 30 vjec kishte probleme me ciklin menstrual dhe kjo per shkak te mbipeshes. Ne  standartin e meparshem ajo pretendon se nuk ka patur crregullime. Mund te di nga mjeku se cilat jane pasojat e kilogrameve te tepert ne organizem? A ndikon mbipesha ne gjendrat me sekrecion te brendeshem? Si funksionon metabolizmi ne kete rast? Gjithkush eshte i lutur te postoje ne kete teme nese posedon material te sakte per kete problem.

----------


## Zani

Mina praktikisht jo.mbipesha nuk eshte e thene te kondicionoje jeten hormonale,kurse anasjelltas po.statistikisht eshte vertetuar se femrat mbipeshe kane metrorrhagi po ndonje problem tjeter nuk di une.

----------


## Flava

per t'u dobesuar shko ne salle (palester). Jo per gje por e kam nga experienca personale :buzeqeshje:  edhe ta dini se beka goxha efekt :shkelje syri:

----------


## Leila

Metabolizmi & genet nuk duhet perjashtuar prej arsyeve.

----------


## Monica

Personalisht kam qene 3-4 here ne diete, e kam kaluar disa here peshen normale,kjo ndodh sidomos ne dimer, dhe sigurisht edhe nga pakesimi i aktivitetit fizik.

Dieta qe une kam ndjekur:

Ne mengjes nje leng frutash
kafe pa sheqer dhe qumesht jo me fat

deri per ne dreke 
karrota

dreka
mish i zjere me perime me avull ose te zjera
pa kripe pa vaj
ose gjoks pule( te ziere ose grilled) pa lekure, pa kripe pa vaj
ose nje sallate jeshile me pule
dhe nje molle, 

darka 
nje sallate jeshile me domate dhe kastraveca
pa vaj pa kripe dhe nje frut

Brenda nje jave ( dhe pak aktivitet ne shtepi , ose ecje,ose gym)
kam humbur 3 kile
dhe qellimi i im ishte te humbja 5-6 kile
pra me vulllnet keto kile i humba brenda 2 javesh!

***Belive it or not!

----------

